# Pete Bouchard of wbz Boston



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2010)

The Youtube video has already been removed, but he was talking about snow totals and said "9 inches is the biggest I could find. That's almost as big as me!" :-o:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's the video: http://www.breitbart.tv/tv-weatherman-makes-unfortunate-comparison-to-snow-fall-measurement/


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2010)

:lol: It wasn't even like it slipped out...he even paused for dramatic effect! :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea, that was not a slip of the tongue.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> "9 inches is the biggest I could find. That's almost as big as me!"



Awesome.


----------



## JD (Jan 21, 2010)

Fucking hilarious....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2010)

very funny,

Hope his boss has a sense of humor.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2010)

Some of the comments suggested he was referring to his height and the fact that the top of his head was being cut off (thus the squat). In any case, I hate it went newscasters try to be funny and entertaining.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2010)

Neilson ratings news flash!  Pete Bouchard has just captured a 100 share of the coveted "males between the age of 18 and 50 market" in P'town  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 24, 2010)

HA!!


----------

